# supercharger



## ESG111 (Oct 13, 2007)

i am looking to get a supercharger for my 06. Its a manual trans does there need to be anything done to make it work with the manual or will it go well with it i have seen the Aussi version of my car its the Vauxhall Monaro VXR500 and its a manual as well and its the reason i want to go for the supercharger. What would be the best system to go with money is no obj thanks for all the input if any of yall have ideas would be a great help 

by the way here is a link to that Aussi car Vauxhall Monaro VXR500 test. Supercharged LS2 wit - Video 

its kinda badass if you ask me keep in mind the video was done by the brits lol


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The Vauxhall Monaro VXR500 used the Harrop Supercharger. I've always liked the Magnuson. Both will give you around 550 bhp and 500 ft lbs tq.


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

thats a pretty supercharger. its shaped nicely, not that any of that really makes a crap. maggie v harrop, which is better? i looked on harrops site and it says they use eaton stuff just like maggie, but they talk like they do stuff to make it better


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Eaton makes the rotors for Magnason and Harrop. Harrop and Magnuson makes the case and the intake manafolds for the superchargers for vehicle and engines. The VXR500 is a non-intercooled HH112 supercharger, making 490ish hp./tq. Pretty much the same supercharger as the Maggie. I think you'll be paying much more for the Harrop unit because of shipping.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

gm4life said:


> The VXR500 is a non-intercooled HH112 supercharger, making 490ish hp./tq. Pretty much the same supercharger as the Maggie. I think you'll be paying much more for the Harrop unit because of shipping.


Problem is the HH112 is discontinued. The standard 112 and 122 will continue. I pulled the following from another board...

"The MP112-HH has officially been discontinued. It seems that Magnuson ran out of the 112 "High Helix" rotors and will not be producing any more. There may be a few new MP112-HH units left out there but we can no longer take an order for a MP112-HH.

As for now, GTO Magnacharger choices are limited to the standard 112 or the 122HH. It is important to note that custom rear drive configurations are available for both the MP112 and the MP122-HH. By changing rear drive configurations we are able to provide different boost levels depending on your specific application.

I thought I would make an official post/thread since there were many interested in the MP112-HH. I am disappointed myself as I thought the 112-HH was the best all around Magnacharger option for the GTO. Hope this information helps."


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah I know it's discontinued, I was saying thats what the VXR500 has.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

procharger system. makes more power.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jmd said:


> procharger system. makes more power.


It may, but it also depends on how and where you want your power.


----------



## skyfz 450 (Jun 25, 2008)

if you want to go with the supercharger, look into the procharger. It makes power a little later in the power curve which is great for our car because of traction issues. also it is very adjustable for different boost levels


----------



## ESG111 (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks all for your help i am still not sure what one i wll go with but i know when the time comes ill have pics and vid's up to show all


----------



## ESG111 (Oct 13, 2007)

now i am looking for the right one cant decide on witch type out of the 3.... Screw, Root or the Centrifugal any one have any ideas


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

twin screw is probably the best type of supercharger there is. it has zero lag since its positive displacement and it runs magnitudes cooler than roots superchargers. roots are ok, good low end like the screw with boost dropoff in hih rpm. centrifugal is a different animal altogether. it performs basically like a turbo would, having boost lag on the low end of the tach but monstrous power up high. i would go with an intercooled twin screw system but i dont know if anyone even make a twin screw system for goats. whipple makes a "tuner kit" for gen3 ls engines, but would not be bolton per se. go intercooled either way you slice it. my .02


----------

